
Seven laws of sane personal computing - enkiv2
http://www.loper-os.org/?p=284
======
klez
"The machine is to accept no externally-introduced executable code except in
the form preferred for making modifications (i.e. source.)"

Since most of the points here seem to be coming directly from lisp machine (I
say this because that's what most of the site is about, from reading various
articles in the past), is this how they worked? Couldn't you have executable
binaries coming from another machine? For that matter, did you have executable
binaries visible at all?

"The machine shall never tell a lie to the operator. It shall obey all orders
given to it through the human interface devices, without attempting to pass
judgement on their legality or morality. The machine shall not put the
interests of any third party (including society in the abstract) above those
of its operator."

This, here, is why there are people (including me) opposed to DRM and co.

